# R&R



## thestelster (Feb 12, 2022)

Time to rest and relax.  Have a good evening gentlemen.


----------



## Chip Maker (Feb 12, 2022)

*Slàinte mhath*


----------



## thestelster (Feb 12, 2022)

Chip Maker said:


> *Slàinte mhath*


do dheagh shlainte


----------



## DPittman (Feb 12, 2022)

Just 10-15 minutes into it and they're already talking jibberish. Must be good stuff


----------



## Doggggboy (Feb 12, 2022)

Laphroig Lore was my last bottle.
Pretty sure they make them smaller than they used to.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 13, 2022)

I hope you brought enough for everyone


----------

